# R56 Mini (2007 MCS) Dallas, Texas



## clock245 (Dec 19, 2007)

Anyone know of any good aftermarket shops in dallas that does a good job on Mini's? I'm looking to get some aftermarket parts and have them installed, but being from oklahoma city i don't know where to look in Dallas.

thanks in advance for the info


----------



## mistercindy (Sep 18, 2005)

Bump. I'd like to know this, too.


----------



## Sooprcooprinfo (Feb 7, 2009)

clock245 said:


> Anyone know of any good aftermarket shops in dallas that does a good job on Mini's? I'm looking to get some aftermarket parts and have them installed, but being from oklahoma city i don't know where to look in Dallas.
> 
> thanks in advance for the info


Try Metroplexmini: http://www.metroplexmini.org/forum/showthread.php?t=25641. This may help:dunno:


----------

